# Is there anything more beautiful?!



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

I just don't know if there is anything more beautiful than a V doing what he/she is bred to do! 

I know this supposed to be a "hunting" post but I just thought it was too pretty not to share to fellow hunters!!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

They come in many shapes and forms for The Hegster! 8)


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Takes my breath away sometimes.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Few things in life can compare.

RBD


----------



## Huntsmansjoy (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeh, they truly are beautiful creatures, both inside and out.

He's my boy learning......shamefully whilst wearing a coat!!


----------



## Sf49ersy5 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sydney with a couple intense points this weekend


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Not as pretty as everybody elses, but Reeka as a pup:


But these ones got better, thanks Tammy!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

That's a real Red Pointer and She is a Dandy Pants ;D

Be proud Daddy


----------

